# Update issue Windows 10 Version 1607 for x64-base KB 4048953



## Jake100 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi there i am wondering if anyone can help i ran an sfc/scannow and got the attached log back i cant attach it here because there is not enough memory, its making the computer crash !!

thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8083 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 444 GB (331 GB Free); D: 444 GB (397 GB Free); F: 931 GB (524 GB Free);
Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., NP350V5C-A06UK
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------

